# What Is My T Doing? Help!!



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

*Briefly....she just started this weird activity two days ago. She digging deep holes, carrying the dirt in her mouth, and moving it for hours. Yesterday she started spinning this web over and over and over until it was thick and white. I also noticed as the night went on, her rear end seemed to have gotten smaller. This morning she'd gathered it all up in a two separate balls of cotton. Now she's doing it again. Is this molting? Is she bored? Maybe she's trying to tell me something? I wanted to insert some pics but I don't know how; they only show the beginning stages. By last night it (the web) was thicker and very white. Now it's gone and she's doing it all over again. Help! Is there a "Tarantulas for Dummies"?*:? :wall:


----------



## Moltar (Sep 30, 2009)

It sounds like she's making an eggsac. What species is this? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Abby (Sep 30, 2009)

Rob just posted a video about his GBB making an egg sac.
I posted the link here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=164448

Maybe this is what she is doing


----------



## WelshTan (Sep 30, 2009)

definitely sounds like she making egg sack .... if u get something that looks like a small golfball or ping-pong ball .... thats an egg sack ... congrats


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

Moltar said:


> It sounds like she's making an eggsac. What species is this? Can you post some pictures?


*But how can this be? She's young and a virgin. She a Rosea, the redish one. I don't know how to post pics but I do have some. She's starting to scare me. Her butt is shrinking. Should I touch or feed her? Should I remove the cotton balls, which, BTW, are covered in dirt. She's also holding on to one of the balls right now, like she's riding it. How do I post pics?*


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2009)

If her abdomen is shrinking it DEFINATELY sounds like she's laying an eggcase. If you got her from a petstore than she's probably wild caught so it's very possible she mated before being brought into captivity and thus likely the eggs are fertile.


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

Shelob1 said:


> Rob just posted a video about his GBB making an egg sac.
> I posted the link here:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=164448
> ...


I WATCHED THE VIDEO. IT'S THE SAME THING MINE IS DOING. IT WAS LIKING WATCHING MINE ALL OVER AGAIN. I'M GASPING...IN SHOCK.....A BIT SCARED. I'M A NEWBIE AND CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW SHE GOT PREGNANT. HOW MANY EGGS ARE IN ONE BALL? HOW MANY BALLS WILL SHE ROLL? THE VIDEO HELPED ME A LOT AS TO KNOWING WHAT'S HAPPENING BUT I'M STILL IN DENIAL A TAD BIT. WHEN WILL THEY HATCH? WHAT DO I NEED TO DO, OR NOT DO AT THIS POINT?  H-E-L-P!!


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 30, 2009)

what kind of T is it ???


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

Ariel said:


> If her abdomen is shrinking it DEFINATELY sounds like she's laying an eggcase. If you got her from a petstore than she's probably wild caught so it's very possible she mated before being brought into captivity and thus likely the eggs are fertile.


OMG!!! YOU MUST BE RIGHT!! I JUST GOT HER 8-29 FROM A REPTILE ZOO IN ORANGE COUNTY AND THERE WERE LOTS OF THEM SO MAYBE THEY'D JUST COME IN, AND LIKE YOU SAID, MAYBE SHE "GOT LAID" IN THE WOODS...LOL!! BUT THEY SAID SHE'S A JUVENILE AND ONLY ADULTS HAVE THE BABIES. 
EVERYONES RESPONSES ARE REALLY REALLY HELPING ME A LOT HERE.....THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH, BECAUSE RIGHT NOW I'M A LOST CASE!


----------



## aracnophiliac (Sep 30, 2009)

Relax...I dont belive she will lay more then one Egg sack at a time...I have personally never seen it..But She will keep them and hatch if you keep her in the right temps or you can just take them out and Incubate them yourself..If she hatches too amny for oyu to look after im sure there are some poeple n here willing to take them for you.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2009)

OCTAVIA said:


> I WATCHED THE VIDEO. IT'S THE SAME THING MINE IS DOING. IT WAS LIKING WATCHING MINE ALL OVER AGAIN. I'M GASPING...IN SHOCK.....A BIT SCARED. I'M A NEWBIE AND CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW SHE GOT PREGNANT. HOW MANY EGGS ARE IN ONE BALL? HOW MANY BALLS WILL SHE ROLL? THE VIDEO HELPED ME A LOT AS TO KNOWING WHAT'S HAPPENING BUT I'M STILL IN DENIAL A TAD BIT. WHEN WILL THEY HATCH? WHAT DO I NEED TO DO, OR NOT DO AT THIS POINT?  H-E-L-P!!


as I've said, if you got her from a petstore she was likely wild caught anf pregnant when they brought her into captivity. She should only lay one sac which can contain 100-200 eggs (??? not sure for rosies). If you go through Robc's youtube channel he has a lot of tutorials on incubation, and general info on this. Also if you do a search around the forum that might help too.  

Look on the bright side, you paid for one T and got several more.  Plus now you know 100% that she's female. 

Btw, I know you're probably really panicking, but no need to do all the caps.  we can read it fine with out them, and it tends to be a bit hard on the eyes.


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> what kind of T is it ???


THE REDDISH ONE. ALL I KNOW IS GRAMASTOLA RED ROSEA, IF THAT MEANS ANYTHING.


----------



## Julia (Sep 30, 2009)

OCTAVIA said:


> THE REDDISH ONE. ALL I KNOW IS GRAMASTOLA RED ROSEA, IF THAT MEANS ANYTHING.


Could you please take the caps lock off, hun?   

Have you considered the option of having an experienced breeder look after her until this whole process is complete?  I only say this because, even as an experienced keeper, I would not personally want to deal with an eggsac and all of the resulting babies.  I could not imagine if my very first tarantula surprised me with a situation like this!


----------



## Tindalos (Sep 30, 2009)

how's it going octavio? There is no need to panic. I just newb too started in march. I have a female _G.rosea_] (rose hair) possibly a BCF and she is gravid. IMHO you are lucky, when the eggs hatch you can sell them and with so many you can make some decent change  maybe bout a couple hundred. no need to panic and check out a good tarantula guide book i got the tarantulas and other arachnids which is a good book to check out.

just do some research and there is no need panic .
welcome to the Tarantula hobby you just dove in head 
first.


----------



## revoltkid (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats! dont pull the sack untill day 28!


----------



## Abby (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi again Octavia,

I found this thread about someone else with the same experience as you.    Remain calm, your tarantula is okay and healthy which is the most important thing 

I hope his experience helps you, and please keep us posted.  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36440


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> congrats! dont pull the sack untill day 28!


PULL THE SACK? WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

Ariel said:


> as I've said, if you got her from a petstore she was likely wild caught anf pregnant when they brought her into captivity. She should only lay one sac which can contain 100-200 eggs (??? not sure for rosies). If you go through Robc's youtube channel he has a lot of tutorials on incubation, and general info on this. Also if you do a search around the forum that might help too.
> 
> Look on the bright side, you paid for one T and got several more.  Plus now you know 100% that she's female.
> 
> Btw, I know you're probably really panicking, but no need to do all the caps.  we can read it fine with out them, and it tends to be a bit hard on the eyes.


SIGH!! THANKS.....BUT....UH, THE SPIDER.....NOT THE FONT IS MY ISSUE. SORRY FOR YOUR EYE ISSUE BUT RIGHT NOW MY CONCERN IS MY T, HER ISSUES, AND THIS SITUATION. I'M NOT IN TYPING CLASS OR TRYING TO IMPRESS ANYONE WITH MY ABILITY TO SWITCH FONTS BACK & FORTH BETWEEN CAPS AND LOWER CASE. LETTERS ARE LETTERS AND AS LONG AS YOU CAN READ WHAT I'M SAYING OR ASKING IS MY ONLY CONCERN RIGHT NOW.....NOT READERS' EYE PROBLEMS. SORRY. IT'S THE INTERNET WORLD....YOU CAN'T CONTROL IT OR HOW IT COMES ACROSS. I APPRECIATE YOUR ADVICE, NONE THE LESS. :wall:


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

Shelob1 said:


> Hi again Octavia,
> 
> I found this thread about someone else with the same experience as you.    Remain calm, your tarantula is okay and healthy which is the most important thing
> 
> ...


THANKS. I'LL CHECK THIS ONE OUT TOO.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 30, 2009)

Seriously.  Take the caps lock off.  It's the push of one button.

The spider is your issue, the caps lock is our issue.

Your ignorance is my issue as well.

Enjoy your night.  There's my 'nice guy' post for the week.


----------



## WelshTan (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds like ya rosea was WC ... n definitely layin an egg sack ... listen to the advice u been given ... dont get sooo "het up" n u will b fine .. incubating a sack isnt that hard .....i did it and have since sold the babies(slings) no probs ... chill out... u gonna b a spidermom soon if u chill n calm down ... n layin off the caps wud b a gud thing ...


----------



## CombiCore (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow.  Octavia, I'll send you the link to a much more informative forum.  Unfortunately theres some people on this one that like starting drama with newbs, rather than just helping.  This is exactly why I don't ever come here anymore.. Lame.


----------



## WelshTan (Sep 30, 2009)

pull the sack (i.e gently remove it from enclosure) at bout 21 days .. (thats what i did with mine) ... then open sack and incubate in incubator ... the eggs will start hatching into eggs with legs ... then they will molt again .... n then agiain ... n then will need seperating and will need feeding individually after finishing feeding on their yolk sack ... flightless fruit flies ... micro crix (prekilled etc )


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

CombiCore said:


> Wow.  Octavia, I'll send you the link to a much more informative forum.  Unfortunately theres some people on this one that like starting drama with newbs, rather than just helping.  This is exactly why I don't ever come here anymore.. Lame.


 THANKS! YOU'RE NOT THE FIRST MEMBER WHO'S WARNED ME ABOUT HOW PEOPLE ON THIS SITE CAN PUT FOCUS ON THE PETTIEST THINGS. THE PRICE TO PAY FOR THEIR ADVICE IS RIDICULE & COMMENTS FOR HOW THE MESSAGE IS DELIVERED. THIS ISN'T THE FIRST TIME I'VE ENCOUNTERED THIS, AND IT'S OBVIOUS THAT THESE AREN'T THE ONLY PEOPLE WITH "EYE ISSUES". I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR ADVICE AND MORE THANKS TO THOSE WHO GAVE ADVICE ON MY INITIAL ISSUE AND KEPT THE FOCUS ON THAT, INSTEAD OF THEIR PERSONAL FEELINGS ABOUT MY CHOICE OF FONTS. I DIDN'T JOIN THIS SITE TO TELL ANYONE HOW TO TYPE OR DELIVER THEIR MESSAGES AND I SURELY DIDN'T JOIN TO BE TOLD WHAT FONT TO TYPE IN FOR THE SAKE OF OTHERS' WEAK EYESIGHT. I, TOO, WILL BE LEAVING THIS SITE, AS MANY HAVE DONE, DUE TO THE WAY THE NEW MEMBERS ARE HASSLED AND TREATED. IF THIS IS HOW "IGNORANT" MEMBERS ARE TREATED, AS I'VE ALREADY BEEN REFERRED TO, THEN I CAN EASILY TAKE MY QUESTIONS & CONCERNS SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE THE FREE ADVICE WON'T COME WITH COST OF HAVING TO DEAL WITH ONES' PERSONAL EYES PROBLEMS OR PERSONAL FEELINGS CONCERNING FONTS. GEESH!!


----------



## Bill S (Sep 30, 2009)

Octavia, the "fonts issue" is a matter of rudeness on your part.  You seem to feel justified in demanding help from a bunch of strangers, and offering only rudeness in return.  And then you criticize us for our attitudes.

By all means, take the offer someone made about checking out another forum.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 30, 2009)

CombiCore said:


> Wow.  Octavia, I'll send you the link to a much more informative forum.  Unfortunately theres some people on this one that like starting drama with newbs, rather than just helping.  This is exactly why I don't ever come here anymore.. Lame.


Its not that they are pickig on the OP, its just that using caps lock for every letter of everyword in every setence is the internet equivilant of yelling. It is considered rude and is slightly obnoxious.

Im not nagging, im just saying. It looks like the OP is getting plenty of help to me .

OP: I would wait until the 30-35 day mark to pull the eggsac. Then put them all into an incubator if the are still under 2nd instar. There are tons of youtube videos and even threads on here that tell how to make a cheap and easy incubator.

After they moult into 2nd instar, they are ready to be seperated into individual homes, fed, and then sold/traded.

If you need any other help, feel free to PM me with any questions that you have and I will be happy to help.


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

Bill S said:


> Octavia, the "fonts issue" is a matter of rudeness on your part.  You seem to feel justified in demanding help from a bunch of strangers, and offering only rudeness in return.  And then you criticize us for our attitudes.
> 
> By all means, take the offer someone made about checking out another forum.


*FIRST OFF, BILL, I DIDN'T "DEMAND" ANYTHING. I ASKED. DON'T MISCONSTRUE THE TWO. SECONDLY, IT'S NOT ME BEING RUDE; IT'S MY OPTING THE CHOICE TO USE AN OPTION ON "MY" COMPUTER, WHICH NO ONE, NOT EVEN YOU, CAN TELL ME HOW OR WHEN TO USE. AND THIRDLY, I WILL CHECK OUT OTHER FORUMS AND HOPEFULLY NONE OF YOU FONT-SENSITIVE PEOPLE WILL BE ON THERE. FOURTH, YOU NEVER GAVE ADVICE TO MY ISSUE; YOU JUST JUMPED ON THE "HASSLE" BANDWAGON AND TOOK THE RIDE TOO. THANKS FOR YOUR PERSPECTIVE ALSO.*


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 30, 2009)

No need to get offended it just really makes your posts harder to read. Why is there a problem with that? Seriously. :? 

owait..


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 30, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Its not that they are pickig on the OP, its just that using caps lock for every letter of everyword in every setence is the internet equivilant of yelling. It is considered rude and is slightly obnoxious.
> 
> Im not nagging, im just saying. It looks like the OP is getting plenty of help to me .
> 
> ...


*Thanks. I'll keep it in mind. Leaving the site now, for good. I'll be in touch with you*.:clap:


----------



## whites inverts (Sep 30, 2009)

Honestly Octavia, there are some pretty experienced keepers that you are talking to and not everyone that is a first time T keeper would have the opportunity to talk to them and get advice. I think you should probably just get over their reactions to your "font problem", follow their advice, and admire the fact that they are willing to help you.  Gaining the reputation of someone that is a bit rude is not a very good thing to do on a forum like this. Nobody will ever buy anything from you, and if they do, probably nothing big... if you get that far in the hobby,and nobody will ever do you any favors. So like I said, just try to admire the fact that people are willing to pass their knowledge on to you. If anything, they are the ones with the right to be somewhat rude.  Take care : )


----------



## whites inverts (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't think you need to leave the site. Just acknowledge the fact that you may not have come off on the right foot with everyone ,and I'm sure things will be fine.  You just don't want to make a bad name for yourself because if you stay here and you make a GOOD name for yourself, then you can benefit in some tremendous ways. Not only by the friends that you make, but many, many other ways : )


----------



## Tindalos (Sep 30, 2009)

to post pictures go to attachments. it looks like the paper clip when you reply and post a picture if it doesnt work you may need to resize either photoshop or go to this website -  http://www.shrinkpictures.com/         and upload a picture there save that picture then upload through attachments


----------



## rd_07 (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah..hmmm
he left the site for a lame reason...
hope he's satisfied wherever he is


----------



## Bill S (Sep 30, 2009)

rd_07 said:


> yeah..hmmm
> he left the site for a lame reason...
> hope he's satisfied wherever he is


Probably "she" rather than "he" - Octavia is a woman's name.  But I don't think the attitude will be missed here.


----------



## Teal (Oct 1, 2009)

*Am I the only one worried about a T and especially one laying a sac, in the hands of someone like that? lol 

I just hope the OP takes the advice given and more, and everything turns out well for the sac/slings! *


----------



## roncruiser (Oct 1, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Seriously.  Take the caps lock off.  It's the push of one button.
> 
> The spider is your issue, the caps lock is our issue.
> 
> ...


Watch out... this guy wants to beat you up.


----------



## MIC (Oct 1, 2009)

roncruiser said:


> Watch out... this guy wants to beat you up.


I don't agree. I think that *xhexdx *is on the right side. *OCTAVIA *missed the opportunity to follow a very simple rule for ALL forum that makes the life easier for all. Capitalize all the letters costs a lot for a correct communication and  costs nothing to avoid it (just a button press).

I am very sorry, when conflicts, without a reason, occur. I hope that *OCTAVIA *will realize that insisting in something wrong is not a good practice, especially for somebody, like her, who gives signs of good education and smartness.


----------



## Bill S (Oct 1, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Am I the only one worried about a T and especially one laying a sac, in the hands of someone like that? lol *


There does seem to be a bit of an anger management issue, doesn't there.  

Still, as long as the tarantula doesn't contradict her it will probably survive.


----------



## Ether Imp (Oct 1, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious.

I doubt he/she even has an eggsac.


----------



## Agent Jones (Oct 1, 2009)

*I just gotta*

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2008...e---why-you-gotta-get-all-caps-lock-on-me.jpg


----------



## Exo (Oct 1, 2009)

The crap I see on AB never ceases to amaze me, people here will start a fight about anything. Who knew that T owners were such an aggressive bunch?


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2009)

Exo said:


> The crap I see on AB never ceases to amaze me, people here will start a fight about anything. Who knew that T owners were such an aggressive bunch?



:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Seriously.  Take the caps lock off.  It's the push of one button.
> 
> The spider is your issue, the caps lock is our issue.
> 
> ...


I have been reading your posts for quite a while and...
Really,why you always have to come off like that? Its not 1 or 2 posts, is pretty much all the time.
You tend to post looking at the people over your shoulder ,like you know better than the rest of the world. 
I just dont understand it :?  I mean you can post how you wish, but since you gave somehow advice on behaving online, then I guess you can  take some advice too, and my advice is that you come off really rude,and you should try to be a little nicer.

PS: I really dont mean to start any war or anything, I just thought of pointing that out.


----------



## Ether Imp (Oct 1, 2009)

haha Agent Jones

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2008/10/27/633607470680331650-trolls.jpg


----------



## Placeboani2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Isn't 'Octavia' a character out of the Spider-Man films?


----------



## curiousme (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Gone says it is also the name of a guitar pedal...........  Either way, the attitude displayed by the OP was deplorable and childish.  

One button, i mean come on!


----------



## Placeboani2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha, oh well, I guess it doesnt matter now.
I wish my T would lay a sac..
Unfortunatly ones male, The other doesnt have a mate..

Wonder what would happen if you tryed to cross breed?

(for the records im not thinking of doing it haha!)


----------



## Exo (Oct 1, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Mr. Gone says it is also the name of a guitar pedal...........  Either way, the attitude displayed by the OP was deplorable and childish.
> 
> One button, i mean come on!


Yet, you guys drove her away because of one simple thing.....so who exactly is the deplorable one?


----------



## Webbly (Oct 1, 2009)

Placeboani2 said:


> Haha, oh well, I guess it doesnt matter now.


Looking at the Members List which is at over 18,000 members.. I have to wonder if 'Octavia' hasn't come around before and if it isn't already planning a comeback...


----------



## Placeboani2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Webbly said:


> Looking at the Members List which is at over 18,000 members.. I have to wonder if 'Octavia' hasn't come around before and if it isn't already planning a comeback...


Haha, the war is coming.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 1, 2009)

Exo said:


> Yet, you guys drove her away because of one simple thing.....so who exactly is the deplorable one?


Please don't include me in 'you guys'.  i posted that one and only post, _after _the user had said they planned to leave.  

Last time this user posted a thread, they were asked the same thing and had the exact same attitude, so i didn't respond to this thread.  However, i figured there was no reason not to throw my 2 cents in, once the user had already left the premises.


----------



## Placeboani2 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think this whole situation should die down now, It wont get anyone anywhere.. Unnecessary stress in my eyes.


----------



## Bill S (Oct 1, 2009)

Fran regarding xhexdx said:


> I have been reading your posts for quite a while and...
> Really,why you always have to come off like that? Its not 1 or 2 posts, is pretty much all the time.
> You tend to post looking at the people over your shoulder ,like you know better than the rest of the world.
> I just dont understand it :?  I mean you can post how you wish, but since you gave somehow advice on behaving online, then I guess you can  take some advice too, and my advice is that you come off really rude,and you should try to be a little nicer.
> ...


*xhexdx* does tend to be blunt - but I think he generally says things that the rest of us (or at least some of us) are thinking.  He speaks truth, even if it's sometimes a harsh truth.  He doesn't suffer fools easily, and I appreciate that in him.  (But then, it was one of my comments to the OP that got her to shift from all caps to BOLD all caps, so maybe I'm not very diplomatic either.)


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Your ignorance is my issue as well





xhexdx said:


> Enjoy your night.  There's my 'nice guy' post for the week.


You can be honest and right to the point without being arrogant and high handed.

IMO, it bothers the same and is the same rudness to be posting with the caps lock and not taking any advice on the matter, as to
post with attitude.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 1, 2009)

Not only did she continue to post in all caps when advised to switch to lower case, but she made the text all caps and *BOLD* afterwards.

I hope she knows enough to remove the egg sac with a pair of long tongs.  'Hope' is used generously.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 1, 2009)

Bill S said:


> *xhexdx* does tend to be blunt - but I think he generally says things that the rest of us (or at least some of us) are thinking.  He speaks truth, even if it's sometimes a harsh truth.  He doesn't suffer fools easily, and I appreciate that in him.  (But then, it was one of my comments to the OP that got her to shift from all caps to BOLD all caps, so maybe I'm not very diplomatic either.)


:clap: There is nothing wrong with being blunt, that is how some people are.  To harp on that is the same as harping on a newbie to make their posts more readable.  Only one is a simple thing to do and the other is asking someone to change who they are to suit other(touchy) people.  So, who is the bigger bad guy, or do we even need to turn this into a competition.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like she won.....you are all wound up like springs.
Leave it go,she will be back when she needs more help.


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2009)

curiousme said:


> :clap: There is nothing wrong with being blunt, that is how some people are.  To harp on that is the same as harping on a newbie to make their posts more readable.  Only one is a simple thing to do and the other is asking someone to change who they are to suit other(touchy) people.  So, who is the bigger bad guy, or do we even need to turn this into a competition.


Ok Curiousme, lets think for a second...

The use of capitol letters online means yelling and is not nice. It is an unwritten "law" of nice behavior to not use them online. That does not exist anywhere else and its highly possible that someone not familiar with online forums and chats dont know about it. Im not justifying her behavior, im just saying...

How can you ask somebody to be polite online, to change the way he is typing, with an unpolitely,arrogant way?

Isnt that a contradiction? You said "  the other is asking someone to change who they are to suit other(touchy) people " , isnt asking to take off the caps the same thing?
Asking somebody to change something to suit other people??

Hey Im a rather blunt guy, in real life I call the things by its name, I have no problem with that...But again, thats one thing and another thing is act like a complete jerk.

Lets not mix things here.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 1, 2009)

I know what you mean *Fran*, I like to approach people kindly.

However, I've been following this thread for a while, and it seemed to me that *OCTAVIA* was the first to turn the mood sour.

*Fran*, I love you, *curiousme*, and *xhexdx* you are a few of the AB members I am happiest to see posts from. 

Please don't fight over a thread that even I believe was primarily trollish in nature.

Come on guys. ....plee-az?


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your words Mad_Hatter 

Really I do not mean to fight at all,I dont hold any grudge or anything against anybody.
Is just that, isnt it better to leave the attitude behind when posting in the forums? The only thing this way of posting is gonna do is, make somebody jump on it, the other get defensive, and so on and on.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 1, 2009)

> Looks like she won.....you are all wound up like springs.
> Leave it go,she will be back when she needs more help.


I can't speak for others, but I'm not wound up.  My expression or mood didn't change in the slightest when I read her posts.  Same old same old, as far as I'm concerned.  It happens every now and then with posters.


----------



## Tindalos (Oct 1, 2009)

i love how originally this topic was about a gravid rose hair 
im not bagging on anyone but this has been bout a 5 page topic bout cap locks


----------



## Exo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tindalos said:


> i love how originally this topic was about a gravid rose hair
> im not bagging on anyone but this has been bout a 5 page topic bout cap locks


Of course, this is AB, and that is how we ROLL!


----------



## Roski (Oct 1, 2009)

Tindalos said:


> i love how originally this topic was about a gravid rose hair
> im not bagging on anyone but this has been bout a 5 page topic bout cap locks


This is NOTHING . 

As for the caps issue... buddy, if you think I'm even getting near this one, you're crazy.

Welcome to the boards


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 1, 2009)

So..... what happened to rosehair, did she laid sac or molted
this tread is great I dont even haftoo wear mah glasses
I can see it all the way from mah kitchen
:5:


----------



## Ether Imp (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 2, 2009)

Ether Imp said:


> Don't feed the trolls!


This is what I don't like about forums.
It may be a troll but it also may be someone with a genuine T problem and by slagging them off,if they do have a problem it is the T that is going to suffer.
Even if I thought someone was not serious and acting in a troll like manner,I would still help,just in case.


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 2, 2009)

*Uh-Oh!*

You got trolls in grat brittain as well?   The "troll" at the golden-gate bridge charges me $6 everytime.......atleast he doesn't have pink,green,or purple hair!.....................................................................Jason    
View attachment 80765

	

		
			
		

		
	
    mean lookin , cartoon watchin troll...............................


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 2, 2009)

sharpfang said:


> You got trolls in grat brittain as well?   The "troll" at the golden-gate bridge charges me $6 everytime.......atleast he doesn't have pink,green,or purple hair!.....................................................................Jason
> View attachment 80765
> 
> 
> ...


Wha?  Put down the pipe my friend.. Good lord


----------



## Ether Imp (Oct 2, 2009)

spit said:


> This is what I don't like about forums.
> It may be a troll but it also may be someone with a genuine T problem and by slagging them off,if they do have a problem it is the T that is going to suffer.
> Even if I thought someone was not serious and acting in a troll like manner,I would still help,just in case.


I think several people here answered the persons question.

The troll then proceeded to act like a troll by freaking out, going CAPS MODE, bolding everything he/she typed, contradicting the help, being argumentative, repeating the same problem over and over again, and overall just being a D-Bag.

If the person in question is NOT a troll, then he/she is clearly too stupid, too stubborn, or simply too obnoxious to be helped. In either case, there's nothing left to say to this person. The help was given. Whether it's taken or not is up to the OP.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 2, 2009)

No matter how stupid or stubborn you think a person is,they still deserve help.The T's welfare is all that concerns me.
But you carry on while I will choose to help to anybody who needs it,if I can that is.


----------



## Ether Imp (Oct 2, 2009)

spit said:


> No matter how stupid or stubborn you think a person is,they still deserve help.The T's welfare is all that concerns me.
> But you carry on while I will choose to help to anybody who needs it,if I can that is.


They got help. The T's welfare was addressed. The OP is responsible for the T's welfare. Not us. The OP is also to blame for how he/she was treated in this thread. He/She was asked nicely to lower the caps several times and He/She became belligerent.


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 2, 2009)

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu152/C_Rhoads18/successful-troll-is-successful.jpg


----------



## Bill S (Oct 2, 2009)

spit said:


> This is what I don't like about forums.
> It may be a troll but it also may be someone with a genuine T problem and by slagging them off,if they do have a problem it is the T that is going to suffer.
> Even if I thought someone was not serious and acting in a troll like manner,I would still help,just in case.


I agree.  Actually, the OP here was not, in my opinion, a troll.  She had a legitimate question to ask, and she got some good answers.  The problem arose when she insisted on a style of expression that most people considered rude.  And when she was asked to adhere to standard rules of common decency she obnoxiously insisted on her right to do what she wanted, even if it was considered offensive.  

If this were her website I would have supported her right to express herself as she wanted to, offensive or not.   But this is not her website and she should be expected to behave herself when she is a guest here.   She chose to leave instead, which is probably better for all concerned.  If she were to return, and were willing to behave herself, I'd be OK with that, but she'll be remembered (at least for a while) according to her actions here.  If she is mature and stable, she might apologize - but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## nicholo85 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I had some popcorn while reading this thread.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 2, 2009)

this is why i wish there were no gui OS , all back to DOS 3.1 and people who insist on using caps lock would not be online lol


----------



## Bill S (Oct 3, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> this is why i wish there were no gui OS , all back to DOS 3.1 and people who insist on using caps lock would not be online lol


If that were the case, I doubt any of us would be online.


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> this is why i wish there were no gui OS , all back to DOS 3.1 and people who insist on using caps lock would not be online lol


whats GUI? ...user interface of some sort?


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 3, 2009)

arborealTs said:


> whats GUI? ...user interface of some sort?


Graphical user interface.  Anything that isn't text-only, basically.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Graphical user interface.  Anything that isn't text-only, basically.


Joe,you are not the most forgiving dude although you obviously know your stuff.......wish sometimes you would be a bit easier on the newbs and stop frightening them off


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 3, 2009)

Check it out, no caps:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1501548

I'm speechless.


----------



## Lucille (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Check it out, no caps:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1501548
> 
> I'm speechless.


Yeah.  She was just <edit> around with the very people she purportedly wanted help from in this thread.

It's OK to take a stand in a choice between right and wrong.  But there was no such choice here.


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Check it out, no caps:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1501548
> 
> I'm speechless.


Oh well.. Can't please them all..


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

I really don't giver a hoot about her,I just want what's best for her T's and her leaving will not help the spids.


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 3, 2009)

Let me make sure everything is cleaned up here.....


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah....good idea....lets get rid of her by ridiculing her and her spids will probably be dead in a few weeks....nice one....well done :?


----------



## Lucille (Oct 3, 2009)

spit said:


> yeah....good idea....lets get rid of her by ridiculing her and her spids will probably be dead in a few weeks....nice one....well done :?


There may be no spids, it may have been an invention.
If not, she can go elsewhere, there are other sources of advice.


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 3, 2009)

spit said:


> yeah....good idea....lets get rid of her by ridiculing her and her spids will probably be dead in a few weeks....nice one....well done :?


hey man...this thread has already deteriorated into chaos. It read like classic troll <edit>. there are other places for info, and if "she" cant find them, too bad.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucille said:


> There may be no spids, it may have been an invention.
> If not, she can go elsewhere, there are other sources of advice.


I see you have appointed yourself as a moderator now then.....
What shall we do next,ban people who keep spiders we don't like or shall we just get rid of people who are not computer literate ...


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Graphical user interface.  Anything that isn't text-only, basically.


so anything thats not based in dos, unix, or binary? actually im just guessing about unix, never used it



xhexdx said:


> Check it out, no caps:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1501548
> 
> I'm speechless.




everyone that disagrees with joe's methods....... eat your heart out ;P


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 3, 2009)

you drinkin too much coffee today spit?
your concern is admirable yet possibly misdirected at someone who may or may not have been a troll.
lets move onto more constructive threads.


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

spit said:


> yeah....good idea....lets get rid of her by ridiculing her and her spids will probably be dead in a few weeks....nice one....well done :?


in all fairness there are boards like ATS and Arachnophiles that are much more NOOB tolerantand im pretty sure that people made it very clear that this is not the place to be obnoxious while asking for advice..... there are places where you can do that..... but we have too many obnoxious <edit> on our site.....


its like coming to a party smoking a cigarette after everyone told you they'd be holding cans of gas when you arrive (not sure if that was the best analogy) but you get the point.

bringing fire to a match party.................

lol bound to get burned


----------



## bdprice1968 (Oct 3, 2009)

The OP asked for help, help was expressed. Then the OP was asked to turn caps off, this request was ignored and then stepped up. Easy end of story.

Move along.. nothing else to discuss.

"These are not the droids you are looking for."


----------



## Londoner (Oct 3, 2009)

Judging by some of her previous posts, she does seem to have real trouble accepting criticism in any kind of a constructive way. Her only form of defense seems to be attack.


----------



## Exo (Oct 3, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Judging by some of her previous posts, she does seem to have real trouble accepting criticism in any kind of a constructive way. Her only form of defense seems to be attack.


There are many established members of this forum who are the same way.


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

bdprice1968 said:


> The OP asked for help, help was expressed. Then the OP was asked to turn caps off, this request was ignored and then stepped up. Easy end of story.
> 
> Move along.. nothing else to discuss.
> 
> "These are not the droids you are looking for."


you hit the nail on the head... but you didnt think it would really be that easy did you?


*watches the thread waiting for octavia to return:drool:*



Londoner said:


> Judging by some of her previous posts, she does seem to have real trouble accepting criticism in any kind of a constructive way. Her only form of defense seems to be attack.


the other thing that i could say about this is that this absolutely happened to me when i joined my first message board... granted i was about 16 and everyone on the site had the same (or similar) sense of humor as nature boy and joe....

but what im getting at is that unless you know the ambiant or tone of a specific message board you should be very passive untill you can figure out things like; who can i joke with? what can i joke about? who is going to be helpful? who should i ignore? what topics should i avoid?

the only problem with that is that you would have no clue of that ettiquite without getting ripped a new one for making the mistakes that would teach you......


some people are cut out for the thick of it... some people are cut out for the thin of it.... pretty much just find your niche and carve it out to fit you

here on the...





*MEAN STREETS OF AB*


----------



## Roski (Oct 3, 2009)

arborealTs said:


> the other thing that i could say about this is that this absolutely happened to me when i joined my first message board... *granted i was about 16 and everyone on the site had the same (or similar) sense of humor as nature boy and joe....*


 ABORT!! ABORT!!! 

 jk, nothing against either of those members, sincerely, but that's one hell of a way to describe a message board. As far as AB goes, newbies with thin skin get toughness beaten into them, and newbies with thin skin WITH attitude problems get evicted (voluntentarily). Sounds like real life, can you deal with that? I can't believe this thread is almost 100 posts long :wall: how is it still alive?? Granted, I'm being contradictory by even writing this post, but I couldn't resist a joke... Then I had to tack on my opinion so this post can be deemed relevant


----------



## Roski (Oct 3, 2009)

*#100!*
I win the game!


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah... that message board prepped me for ANYTHING i could experience on here.... it was a band's forum and its nothing but haters, gay jokes, and photoshopped pictures 

that is actually why joe and nature boy are two of my favorite members despite whether they know it or not... lol



Roski said:


> *#100!*
> I win the game!




not if you merge those two posts like the rules say... ok roski... you win:liar: 


































*coughcheatercoughcough*


----------



## Exo (Oct 3, 2009)

arborealTs said:


> yeah... that message board prepped me for ANYTHING i could experience on here.... it was a band's forum and its nothing but haters, gay jokes, and photoshopped pictures
> 
> that is actually why joe and nature boy are two of my favorite members despite whether they know it or not... lol


I gotta admit, NB really is entertaining.....kinda like a walking sideshow.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 3, 2009)

Good lord,more drama on a freaking SPIDER forum than the darn car forums I belong to....Amazing....


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

Exo said:


> I gotta admit, NB really is entertaining.....kinda like a walking sideshow.


kind of tame compared to the veterans in my neck of the woods

lol



BrerttG said:


> Good lord,more drama on a freaking SPIDER forum than the darn car forums I belong to....Amazing....


there isnt anymore drama... theres a few of us joking about the temperment of the boards.... nbd


----------



## Fran (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, what is sure is that if in fact was asome people troll like  think, she got what she wanted .


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

Fran said:


> Well, what is sure is that if in fact was asome people troll like  think, she got what she wanted .


definitely need a lil translation on that first sentance


----------



## Londoner (Oct 3, 2009)

Fran said:


> Well, what is sure is that if in fact was asome people troll like  think, she got what she wanted .


Amen. This is the thread that just keeps on giving.

Damn! I posted again! This "zombie" thread seems to have cast a spell me  .


----------



## Roski (Oct 3, 2009)

arborealTs said:


> definitely need a lil translation on that first sentance


What is for sure is that if she was in fact a troll, like some people think, then she got what she wanted 

I am fluent in Fran speak  (as is Exo) jk  your english is excellent man, I have a lot of Francophone friends who can take lessons form you (but they would rather that I speak better French. Go figure.)


----------



## Fran (Oct 3, 2009)

arborealTs said:


> definitely need a lil translation on that first sentance


lol. I meant that if she was a troll then she got what she wanted  .


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

Roski said:


> What is for sure is that if she was in fact a troll, like some people think, then she got what she wanted
> 
> I am fluent in Fran speak  (as is Exo) jk  your english is excellent man, I have a lot of Francophone friends who can take lessons form you (but they would rather that I speak better French. Go figure.)





Fran said:


> lol. I meant that if she was a troll then she got what she wanted  .


okay... i guess ill get it* soon enough:? 


*franspeak


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 3, 2009)

Bill S said:


> Still, as long as the tarantula doesn't contradict her it will probably survive.


 LMAO!!!   


 Newbs that can't take criticism (constructive or otherwise),  SOS posts for "mysterious white chalky substances in T cage" or a pacing/climbing tarantula, search function/grammar police, contradictive seller review/warnings....ahhh welcome to the good ol' AB!!


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> Newbs that can't take criticism (constructive or otherwise), SOS posts for "mysterious white chalky substances in T cage" or a pacing/climbing tarantula, search function/grammar police, contradictive seller review/warnings....ahhh welcome to the good ol' AB!!


Good job we have at least one expert here then  
Everyone started out with one T just like you so hows about getting off the old high horse.......just a thought


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 3, 2009)

spit said:


> I see you have appointed yourself as a moderator now then.....


Hey look!  It's the pot calling the kettle black!



arborealTs said:


> everyone on the site had the same (or similar) sense of humor as nature boy and joe....


With respect, please don't compare me to him.  He and I are nothing alike.  I actually *have* brain cells...

I figure I'd say it since this thread is *way* off topic anyway and should probably be cleaned up.


----------



## Roski (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Hey look!  It's the pot calling the kettle black!


ROFL


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL! Man, someone can't take a joke. I'm still a newb, too you know. I have 7 and hardly consider myself a know-it-all. 

 Can't anyone laugh at themselves once in a while? Geez! :?


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Hey look!  It's the pot calling the kettle black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Joe,I know you are in line for the next mod job.....after you stop smoking that funny shaped pipe that is


----------



## Roski (Oct 3, 2009)

spit said:


> Sorry Joe,I know you are in line for the next mod job.....after you stop smoking that funny shaped pipe that is


Not that kind of pot, spit


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

*just clarifying*



xhexdx said:


> With respect, please don't compare me to him.  He and I are nothing alike.  I actually *have* brain cells...


*inhale*

With all due respect, i was not comparing you to him...

Just noting that that other message board had alot of people who had a gross and rude sense of humor(you know who)

And people who, like you, had that constant sense of arrogance that only a veteran who earned that right could posess... but it "must have been earned somewhere. And, i'm too new to know how or where he earned it, so i should probably just take his word for it"

which again... with all due respect i do not mean in any rude way... thats just the honest-to-god way that i would describe the attitude... and by all means feel free to correct me if you can describe it better....

so forgive me if you took any of that as rude... but i was drawing the two of you as two very different personalities, and noting that on the first message board that i ever joined there were alot of people who had those two attitudes that i described..... and to clarify, thats how i view your personality as of now. and that is not to say that that won't change with time as i get to know you.

really hoping that clarifies things without making anyone angry

*exhale*


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> LOL! Man, someone can't take a joke. I'm still a newb, too you know. I have 7 and hardly consider myself a know-it-all.
> 
> Can't anyone laugh at themselves once in a while? Geez! :?




that was definitely a joke:clap:


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

Roski said:


> Not that kind of pot, spit


Joe is joe.........what more can you say.


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

i tried to say more... im not sure how it came out:? still waiting to see what he thinks


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

arborealTs said:


> i tried to say more... im not sure how it came out:? still waiting to see what he thinks


Joe is not the easiest dude to get along with,infact he is down right hostile....but he knows his T's and that's the way he is......end of.
Have to respect him for that even if you don't like him......


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright, I think I've said something along these lines before, but I'll say it again anyway. 

I'm not _usually_ intending to be rude.  I don't sugar-coat things.  I'm blunt, and to the point.

Generally speaking, it's difficult for me to express myself in a way that people understand how I mean to say things.  Because I'm blunt and to the point, people assume I'm being arrogant/mean/rude/hostile/insert your own word here.  It's not their fault, it's probably mine.  I've tried using smileys, but then people comment about that, so I figured I'd forget the smileys and just continue to be myself.  I've been on this forum just over two years.  From that standpoint, I am hardly a veteran.  Post count does have an impression on people, but that's not necessarily an indication of how much someone knows.  It's an indication of how much people like to post, though.   I do have 9 years' experience with tarantulas, and within my first month in this hobby, my collection was in double-digits and I had already produced a sac.  Again, I'm no veteran, but I do have a good amount of experience.

I've been on this board for barely over two years, and I've received 3 warnings total.  One was for an invalid bump in a FS ad I posted because I found what I was looking for, so I posted to say I found them (instead of editing my original post, which I hadn't thought of doing) and got a warning from it.  One was for a post calling out a dealer on jacking up his prices way too high, and the last one was for an argument with someone who needed to be shut up.

I am yet to be suspended (knock on wood).

I will say though, my first post in this thread was most definitely meant the way it sounded.

And Liz, I'm not offended, thank you for clarifying. 

</rant>

--Joe


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Now that we've heard from Joe, do you suppose that we can put this to rest? We're a long way from the OP, and at this point are doing little more than thinly veiled name calling etc. We're adults (most of us) and should be able to recognize when a thread is no longer serving a purpose. I don't suppose we could re-direct some of this energy into more worthwhile threads, perhaps even into helping some of the other 'noobs' on here that haven't been chased off/left prematurely. We can all take something from this thread, but we needn't keep it going either.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 3, 2009)

Joe,don't change otherwise I will go back to the other side mate  
Love you the way you are....always know the truth as far as you are concerned so no apologies necessary......
Just carry on mate because if I am in a pickle,I always know I can PM you for an answer.
Don't change mate.......even though the pot was not calling the kettle black ;P 
Paul
ps.....lots of posts just means no social life.....lmao


----------



## curiousme (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I'm not _usually_ intending to be rude.  I don't sugar-coat things.  I'm blunt, and to the point.


i understand this completely and do not fault you for it.  My husband, Mr. Gone has encountered the same thing.  He is highly analytical, blunt and thorough, which seems to come across to other people as rude.  He is not a rude person and never intends to be rude, but that is how the majority of his posts have been taken.  This has led him to post less and less, because the niceness police seems to jumps on him whenever he does.

Everyone will have different posting styles and you simply can't take offense to that on an internet forum.  :wall: After all, it _is_ the internet, not your real life and you cannot always treat the users on a forum the same as you would treat people in your real life.  That's just not how forums work.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 3, 2009)

7mary3 said:


> Now that we've heard from Joe, do you suppose that we can put this to rest? We're a long way from the OP, and at this point are doing little more than thinly veiled name calling etc. We're adults (most of us) and should be able to recognize when a thread is no longer serving a purpose. I don't suppose we could re-direct some of this energy into more worthwhile threads, perhaps even into helping some of the other 'noobs' on here that haven't been chased off/left prematurely. We can all take something from this thread, but we needn't keep it going either.


+1

And ditto to you, spit.  No worries.

I was never worried about you, curiousme.  I know you understand me. :}

Now I see Jason viewing this thread.  Tell us what you think, Jason!


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Alright, I think I've said something along these lines before, but I'll say it again anyway.
> 
> I'm not _usually_ intending to be rude.  I don't sugar-coat things.  I'm blunt, and to the point.
> 
> ...




yeah no problem... i have alot of respect for people who will just effin say what everyone is thinking..... thats yooouuu 

and my calling you a veteran was definitely based on the fact that you give people/help them locate the information they are looking for nine times out of ten, regardless of if they like how you said it. That my friend... counts as experience...


----------



## arborealTs (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> +1
> 
> And ditto to you, spit.  No worries.


okay... i can call it quits here too...

see i'll just follow the veterans' lead hahaha :clap:


----------



## curiousme (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I was never worried about you, curiousme.  I know you understand me. :}


That is a fairly new development though.  Once i made the connection between your posting style and my hubby's, I saw your posts in an entirely different light.(not that your styles are exactly the same, because they are not)  Plus, exchanging words with you outside of a thread, just solidified that new way of looking at your posts.

You are correct though, i do understand(now).


----------



## Fran (Oct 3, 2009)

Im an honest person. I have always been. I hate lies,I hate fake people,I hate fake smiles and backstubbing at the same time. 
Things that need to be said, I tell them as it is. I like to adress problems up front face to face. I hate stupidity, so I hate to sound stupid.
I wouldnt hurt a fly, but I wont let anybody walk all over me. Im a right to the point person.

Yet I dont need to be rude,arrogant and an arse to make my point across and to adress somebody.

Theres a saying in Spain thats says " Lo cortes no quita lo valiente " .People confuses courtesy with cowardlyness.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 4, 2009)

Fran said:


> Yet I dont need to be rude,arrogant and an arse to make my point across and to adress somebody.


And just because you don't feel you're being rude, doesn't mean you don't come across that way to others.

It's all about how you are perceived, and on the internet, all people have to go by is how you put words together.


----------



## Arachnopets (Oct 4, 2009)

Blah blah blah WOW my head hurts. :wall: 

We're definitely done here.   

Debby


----------

